# phpMyAdmin: Zugriff verweigert



## mcclane (7. Aug. 2009)

Hallo,

habe seit ein paar Tagen folgendes Problem. Wenn ich auf meine phpMyAdmin Seite gehe, erhalte ich nur noch folgende Meldung:



> Willkommen bei phpMyAdmin 2.11.3deb1ubuntu1.2
> 
> 
> phpMyAdmin hat versucht eine Verbindung zum MySQL-Server aufzubauen, jedoch hat dieser die Verbindung zurückgewiesen. Sie sollten Ihre Einstellungen für Host, Benutzername und Passwort in Ihrer config.inc.php überprüfen und sich vergewissern, dass diese den Informationen, welche Sie vom Administrator erhalten haben, entsprechen.
> ...


An der Konfiguration habe ich nichts geändert. Könnte aber sein, dass es seit dem Update auf ISPConfig 3.0.1.3 nicht mehr funktioniert. Server ist Ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS.

Die config.inc.php habe ich mir schon mal angesehen, jedoch nichts verdächtiges finden könnnen. Kann jemand helfen?
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Till (8. Aug. 2009)

Da scheint ein Fehler in der config.inc.php zu sein. Mit ISPConfig hat das nichts zu tun da phpmyadmin nicht von ISPConfig ist und auch nicht damit verbunden ist. Du musst Deinen phpmyadmin so einstellen, dass er nach Username udn Passwort fragt und nicht "config" als login Methode nimmt.


----------



## miglosch (3. Okt. 2009)

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber und weil ich gerade das gleiche Problem hatte

In der config.inc.php müssen folgende Werte zu finden sein:
*$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type'] = 'cookie';* Mehr Infos...
Und für den Login als root:
*$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowRoot'] = TRUE;*
*$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowNoPassword'] = FALSE;*

Im Wiki finden sich noch mehr Erklärungen...


----------



## deadmann85 (3. Okt. 2009)

muss ich jetzt die 3 werte zufügen ich habe nehmlich das gleiche problem und wenn ja wo bitte um genaue erklärung mein englisch ist leider nicht gut.

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## deadmann85 (9. Okt. 2009)

Kann mir jemand Helfen Zugriff Verweigert.



> *Willkommen bei  phpMyAdmin 2.11.8.1deb5+lenny1*
> 
> phpMyAdmin hat versucht eine Verbindung zum MySQL-Server aufzubauen, jedoch hat dieser die Verbindung zurückgewiesen. Sie sollten Ihre Einstellungen für Host, Benutzername und Passwort in Ihrer config.inc.php überprüfen und sich vergewissern, dass diese den Informationen, welche Sie vom Administrator erhalten haben, entsprechen.
> 
> 1045 - Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)





> Nur der Vollständigkeit halber und weil ich gerade das gleiche Problem hatte
> 
> In der config.inc.php müssen folgende Werte zu finden sein:
> *$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type'] = 'cookie';* Mehr Infos...
> ...


Was ist damit gemeint?


Was soll ich machen Bitte um genaue Hilfe Bitte Bitte.


----------



## deadmann85 (9. Okt. 2009)

Okay habe mir selbst geholfen mann muss in der 



> /var/lib/phpmyadmin/config.inc.php





> Den wert für auth_type wieder auf cookie ändern dann gehts wieder.


Grus Marcel


----------

